
What’s Missing from Mark Zuckerberg’s Memo on Peter Thiel - yoamro
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/10/mark-zuckerbergs-memo-on-peter-thiel-freedom-gawker/504752/?single_page=true
======
whack
_" Facebook itself commands a staggering portion of all digital ad revenue
online—about 65 percent."_

It's ironic that they would print an absurdly false statement like the above,
in the same breath that they are extolling how important free press is. I'm
still trying to figure out if that hurts or helps their argument.

------
drivingmenuts
I would hazard a guess that they're fine with Thiel's stance on freedom of the
press; as long as he's a board member, he's a weapon pointed at other
publishers. If he ever leaves Facebook, then they have a problem.

------
inimino
TL;DR:

Atlantic takes opportunity of Zuckerberg's leaked memo about Theil's Trump
dustup to rehash unrelated Theil and Facebook issues.

